# Power bars



## chaotichealth (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alinshop (Jun 29, 2014)

Sounds good! Do you bake them or freeze/ refrigerate them?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 29, 2014)

Refrigerate is what he said.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 30, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Refrigerate is what he said.



Gotcha. I might have to give this recipe a go.:food-smiley-002:


----------



## Sully (Jul 1, 2014)

Too many carbs for me, but still sounds good.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 2, 2014)

Put all that in food processor add pumpkin seeds and molassis , cranberrys and bake 15 min..


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

